

Human Computation (Google Tech Talk) - robg
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8246463980976635143

======
robg
Someone posted this earlier in a thread, and I thought it was fantastic from a
cognitive meets algorithm standpoint. There are lots of hidden gems. And
thanks to whoever posted the link!

------
andreyf
Add an aspect for meeting people + free iPod to the top player at the end of
each month, and you've got a successful startup, no?

------
pixcavator
This image recognition game has been out there for a while. There have been
other efforts. And yet image search still sucks. Why?

~~~
robg
He makes a comment in the Q&A about using a restricted photo set. And the
other answer, I think, is that he's an academic rather than representing
business interests.

I don't see why someone doesn't clone the game but pulling flickr and picasa
photos. With the scale he's talking about with gameplay, that knowledge of the
photos would be very valuable to one of those two existing search engines and
could come together very quickly, like, say, a few months.

